# Wanted - Garmin Edge 200



## CRVFR (22 Nov 2013)

I'm wanting to get a Garmin Edge 200 for my new road bike and wondered if anyone on the site is thinking of upgarding their 200 to the 500/510 and might have one for sale at a reasonable price. Failing that I'll be waiting for the next Halfords offer weekend, coupled with 10% off vouchers. Anyone?


----------



## Scoop940 (22 Nov 2013)

Don't know if it's still available http://www.mtbe.co.uk/garmin-edge-200-price-reduced-to-a-pound-60-delivered-t42694.html


----------



## Scoop940 (22 Nov 2013)

Or if you don't mind something other than Garmin the Bryton Rider 20 with HRM is 70 quid at Merlin Cycles at the moment.


----------



## HLaB (22 Nov 2013)

I got my Garmin 200 from handtec, they might be worth checking out.


----------



## CRVFR (22 Nov 2013)

The Bryton Rider is actually only £49.99 from Rutland Cycles at the mo (£54.99 delivered) but reading the instruction manuals I think the Edge seems easier to use.


----------



## Scoop940 (22 Nov 2013)

CRVFR said:


> The Bryton Rider is actually only £49.99 from Rutland Cycles at the mo (£54.99 delivered) but reading the instruction manuals I think the Edge seems easier to use.



Without the Heart Rate Monitor though.


----------



## ianrauk (22 Nov 2013)

@CRVFR 
Your luck is in.. check *HERE*


----------

